# Sunbeam bread maker model 5842



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

We bought this "like new" at Ronald McDonald sale, but no booklet. I can buy one online for more than the machine cost. I can't find a free download that doesn't require agreeing to the supplier's toolbar. _So not doing that_. If you happen to own this, can you give me the recipe for plain white bread from the manual? I figure I can adjust other recipes if I have one to start from. Thanks.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

I have the Sunbeam 5891 with the manual & recipes if you think that will help.

PM me with your e-mail and I will scan the recipe for you.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I never bake actual bread in my breadmachines (yes, I own 2 that I use on a regular basis and actually have a spare in the attic, all free from freecycle) but could share dough recipes if you wanted. I'm not home, but I have pizza dough, French bread dough, cinnamon rolls and dinner roll dough that I make all the time.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

Sunbeam should have the recipes online at their site. That's where I got my garlic herb bread recipe.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

http://www.sunbeam.com/Manuals/MANUALS/005891-000-000_43_4357793.PDF

Not precisely your model number, but probably close enough for you to decipher the settings.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Here's a direct link for a free PDF manual for the Sunbeam/Oster 5841/5842 breadmaker. They combined companies at some point, so it looks like they had breadmakers out under both names then. It's 80 pages long, 0.69 MB. Hope this helps! 

http://data.manualslib.com/pdf2/33/3241/324029-sunbeam/5841.pdf?bde5e6b990d1228147331fd05d8d3743


----------



## Turtle Bean (May 25, 2008)

FYI - I have this model. It's great for kneading, first rise, and second kneading. Then I take the dough out and do the final rise in my own bread pans and bake in the oven. For some reason, this model just doesn't bake bread as well as some of my past bread makers.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

I think most of us bread maker owners prefer them for making doughs... there's just no way to get around that "breadmaker bread" taste..much better to use it for the mixing and raising then finish in the oven. 

Kids and husbands still eat it... it just bugs _me_ to know the flavor is a teeny bit "off".


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Dusky Beauty said:


> I think most of us bread maker owners prefer them for making doughs... there's just no way to get around that "breadmaker bread" taste..much better to use it for the mixing and raising then finish in the oven.
> 
> Kids and husbands still eat it... it just bugs _me_ to know the flavor is a teeny bit "off".


I understand what you mean about that certain taste.

I also use my my machines just for making dough and the first rise. I always disliked that hole in the bottom of the loaf that happened when it was baked in the bread maker.


----------



## maxbetta (May 6, 2013)

I know this isn't specific to your brand of bread machine, but I thought I'd share a link for one of my favorite sites that has a ton of recipes.

Hillbilly Housewife


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the help. Y'all are the best. I printed part of the 80 pages, and looked at the sites suggested.


----------

